# Flock Finish



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

I want to re-house a cutlery set into a double tiered box with lift-out trays.
As you can see from the attached pic the original tray was a simple moulded plastic with what I believe is a spray-on flock to simulate velvet coating.
Because the slots in the new trays will make it hard to cover with a sheet velvet finish I'd like to use a similar method of coating. Has anyone got any experience finishing wood this way? Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I would be interested in the answer to this as well. I have seen flocking products for boxes but they didn't look like sprayed on velvet when done in my opinion. That might have been a velvetine material that was vaccumed down instead of a sprayed flocking. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Amazing how coincidences happen. I am getting ready to build a trinket box and decided to go with flocking on the inside. The flocking and adhesive are the same color. You simply paint on the adhesive, let it get tacky and apply the flocking. All the fibers are 1/32" in length. This is also suggested for the bottom of projects instead of using felt. If you buy the small tube shaped pump for applying the flocking, a 3 oz. bag of fibers and an 8 oz can of adhesive you are looking at spending around $25 US from Woodcraft. This is the time to plan ahead, while the 3 oz bag is about $10, a 15 oz bag is $20. I'm sure there is a wide variety of products from other sources, I just happened to research this today.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Amazing how coincidences happen. I am getting ready to build a trinket box and decided to go with flocking on the inside. The flocking and adhesive are the same color. You simply paint on the adhesive, let it get tacky and apply the flocking. All the fibers are 1/32" in length. This is also suggested for the bottom of projects instead of using felt. If you buy the small tube shaped pump for applying the flocking, a 3 oz. bag of fibers and an 8 oz can of adhesive you are looking at spending around $25 US from Woodcraft. This is the time to plan ahead, while the 3 oz bag is about $10, a 15 oz bag is $20. I'm sure there is a wide variety of products from other sources, I just happened to research this today.



Why not use the real thing instead of paying so much to imitate it?!  
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/dliner1.html

I don't think plush Velvet is that expensive is it?!  

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/Knipfer.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe that material is not expensive at all but the issue I think is getting it the fabric to lay in like as in the photo. You can't just cover that piece that easily. There are lots of dividers etc. on the piece. I don't know if the orignal was vaccumed in place, spray focked etc. 

Mike, I have never used that flocking you bought at Woodcraft. I would be interested in how it works and what it feels like to touch, how well set it is etc. I am going to make a box for a custom knife that I am buying my son for Christmas next year. Yes... I said Christmas next year. Can't start to early! 

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I thought I might have been on the wrong track or overlooking a simpler solution. I'll check our local craft shops to see if they have something similar but if necessary get out the old Visa and use the net.

Joe, the only reason I can't (wont) use the real thing is the nightmare of getting a good finish around all the slots that hold the cutlery in place and prevent it rattling around in the box.

(Corey, sorry if I sounded like a parrot with my post about the difficulty of applying a sheet finish. I guess we were posting at the same time & you hit the button first!)

I'll let you know how successful it is and post pics.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, a bit more explanation on the type of trinket box I am making will show why I chose this method. I am following template Tom's suggestion and attempting both the heart and oval shaped boxes. The difference is I am trying to work it out using PC style guide bushings and this changes all the dimensions and proportions. The boxes will be made from solid wood and all inside corners will have a 1/4" radius, not the best when trying to line with fabric. While I am thinking about it Woodcraft has their 1/4" shank dish carving bit on clearance for $14.99. This is a 1" wide bit with a 1/2" cutting length. Since it saved me $10 I bought the 1/4" shank bit, normally I would have gone for 1/2" shank. Whiteside is around $33? and CMT wants $53 and change! The last 2 bits are 1-1/4" diameter with a 3/4" cutting depth but I was willing to trade off a bit more time for big cost savings.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike,

Are you taking the Bandsaw Box approach, slicing things down, cut, & glue back up method?

You're cutting inside corners @ 1/4" radius, 1/2" dia.... do you have pic of the box you're making?

Thank you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, the boxes I am going to make are like the oval boxes you saw by Harry in the introduction thread, and Template Tom's heart shaped box as seen below. They are cut from solid wood. My test boxes will be pine but what I am shooting for it making them from exotic woods such as bloodwood, redheart, purpleheart, zebrawood, etc.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

nzgeordie said:


> (Corey, sorry if I sounded like a parrot with my post about the difficulty of applying a sheet finish. I guess we were posting at the same time & you hit the button first!)


  Looking forward to seeing the final results.. both yours and Mikes!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Joe, the boxes I am going to make are like the oval boxes you saw by Harry in the introduction thread, and Template Tom's heart shaped box as seen below. They are cut from solid wood. My test boxes will be pine but what I am shooting for it making them from exotic woods such as bloodwood, redheart, purpleheart, zebrawood, etc.


Mike, yes, I see what you mean... I was trying to visualize what Tom's patterns would look like for that box.

I can see little wooden island cutouts for each dugout section, nailed into place, routed with a 1/4" straight bit & guide. Then hogout the rest with the pattern removed.
... or...
One could have a very fine pattern taped or ? to the top and route it out using a 1/4" spiral bit with bearing.
... or... ??

That would be a real excersize in mastering making patterns and using the various methods of routing with bearing & guides.

Cute box. I made one some time ago around Valentines day... but I took the bandsaw box approach without using routers at all! The lid swivelled open / close on a piece of dowelling.

It would be interesting to see a blow by blow step by step on how everyone makes their box.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There will be video posted in the future Joe, but it is a ways off. Tom's design's are based on a box which holds the workpiece in place, and different template lids for each routing operation.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> There will be video posted in the future Joe, but it is a ways off. Tom's design's are based on a box which holds the workpiece in place, and different template lids for each routing operation.


Oh *W O W !!*

That sounds like a real C O O L approach!!
It appears that Tom made the project simple to make with better safety and accuracy through the use of the template guide, his specialty!


Really looking forward to seeing it!

Thank you!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*flock finish*

i have made probly 50 or so jewelry box's and have flock each with a different color It is easy to put on Their are 2 different kinds of sprayer units to use 1 is a spray gun and the other is a round card board sprayer Here is the link and all that you will need Click all over the link it is very good I have 5 colors of suede of my own but their are LOTS of colors Very nice I dont know of another site as good 

http://donjer.com/suedetex/product.htm


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If the color you want is in stock at your local Woodcraft store then it is best to buy it there. The slight cost savings by ordering from Donjer is offset by the shipping charges and you have to wait for ground shipment of the adhesive. These are the same products.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

del schisler said:


> i have made probly 50 or so jewelry box's and have flock each with a different color It is easy to put on Their are 2 different kinds of sprayer units to use 1 is a spray gun and the other is a round card board sprayer Here is the link and all that you will need Click all over the link it is very good I have 5 colors of suede of my own but their are LOTS of colors Very nice I dont know of another site as good
> 
> http://donjer.com/suedetex/product.htm


This is looking so good, I saved that bookmark.

Mike, thanks for your money savings comment too!

I will have to try this one of these days! (although, I still have a good stock of plush velvet)   (from wife's sewing room) 

Thank you all for great topic coverage!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Joe

Did you send off for the kit(s) ?

I did and I'm waiting to get them ,I sent for two kits just to try them out, I tried to find them in hobby stores in town and they all said "what do you want ? " and I said I want some flocking ,"some flocking ??", get your ass out of here, with a smile   LOL hahahahahaha....
anyway just checking. 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Update

Well I got the kits (2ea.) tan and green ,I'm going to give a shot so to speak on Tues. and see what it looks like and see if can get done without errors .

I did ask my son about it and he said it was easy, they use it all the time in cars/trucks to redo gove boxs and center consols at Car-Toys and he said the glue is the key. (matched with the flock color) but it has a long drying time 15 hours the norm.

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more Update

Well I did two boxes as a test, in Kelley Green Suede Flock see below,,, we all know how hard it can be to get the box to look good inside  this is a easy way to get that done and it's quick just put on the paint/glue from the can and with in 15mins. or so put the flock on with the tube that comes with the kit (looks like a shipping tube with 5ea. 1/8" holes in one end) but it works well for this job  looks like I will make a stop by the office supply to pickup some more tubes.
I also took some other snapshots because I was taking some of the box and the flock job all in all it's a great way to do the inside of many items.
Thanks to del for the link for the flock kits, it took about 4 days to get it by UPS.


Just one users review ▼

I do recommend this product from ▼  ,it's a easy one to do, little masking tape and some poly.spay to seal the box inside and the kit and you will have it done in no time, the hard part is waiting for it to dry so you play with it.  ( I did it late at night so I could play with it the next day ) hope this helps someone that wants to flock a box or two .

NOTE*** besure to seal the inside the box with some type of sealer, this will keep the glue/paint from soaking into the wood and will help in drying time as well, if you don't seal it the color will be off or to say blotches.
Once it's dry ( 15 hours of drying time) just blow it out with the air hose but with care you don't want to blow out what you just put in place, it takes 72 hours b/4 it's cured,you can take a soft brush and with care clean the box and out and reuse the over blow, if you want then just blow out the box and your done... 

http://donjer.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/index.html

http://donjer.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/page1.html

http://donjer.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/page2.html

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bob. That stuff looks great! Have to give that some considerations. I have a knife box to make for my son for next Christmas and this looks like a good way to do it.

Corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You know, I was just thinking.. How about using that spray-on hair they sell to cover bald spots?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OR 
How about the other way around, the bald guys could use the flock kits (brown,white,black,tan.etc.) and spray on the flocks and have instant hair,a bit short but it would look great and no shine. 

No hair cuts needed or trims  a spray and wear thing, he's not bald he's Suede. 



Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, how set is this stuff when it is fully dry? Is it on there good and strong so it will be a 
durable finish?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Well not 100% sure sure yet, one has dryed for two days and it looks great so far, I played with it , you know what I mean, I rubbed it with my fingers and it's on but I'm sure if I rubbed it hard it would come off but the green paint under it is the same color so it would be hard to see.
I did hit the side with one of the bits and it didn't look any different so I would say it's a go system for me.

Bj


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

*Flocking*

Just some feedback. A local craft shop had been looking for this very product and was grateful for the contact details I was able to pass on. They've cut me a good deal on the kit I need for the cutlery box. Thanks to all, especially Mike for the contact. :sold:


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*flock finish*

i have used if for a long time in my jewelry box's Works great I posted this a while back You may have missed it ? The link http://donjer.com/suedetex/product.htm


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Geordie, Del is the guy who deserves credit. He is way ahead of the rest of us on this subject. I only pointed out the items are stocked by Woodcraft so you don't have to wait for delivery. I built a small presentation case out of red oak and was looking for a great way to finish the inside. I am going with the flocking material and will post a photo once I get it finished.

Great post Del!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Del. I'll let you see the finished result but the goods have to come via seafreight as I understand the adhesive is prohibited from airfreight so it might be a month or two. Thanks again!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i know you will like it It is so easy and looks nice Even a pro can do it Haha Look forward to seeing the finish product. all the best


----------

